# Monroe Salt spreader questions



## cmullins (Aug 13, 2011)

Just recently bought a used monroe salt spreader, it needs alot of work and we are having a hard time finding where to buy parts. also does anyone know where to get a wiring diagram?



Model numbver 8PV3250ES-8.5 

SCR 95-08-5714


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Try their website:

http://www.monroetruck.com

See if you can locate where the nearest dealer is and call them for info.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

do a search on here, i bought one a year or so ago, and started a couple threads about it here. Seems to me that someone even had a family member who worked at the plant


----------

